# New with this phone.



## Duskye (Feb 24, 2012)

Weirdly enough my sister gave me this phone as "holdonphone", if you will, till my Droid 4 comes (Which should be in about 7 days, don't know why she gave me this phone.), but it has some defects, which I have questions for, plus I have questions for the roms for this phone







.

Defect Question: This phone came from her boyfriend, so it had some defect, or rather 2 black dot dead pixles. This not my main phone but I could screw with it at least. Wanted to know how I would go about fixing this, and if you can could you list places that would do repairs? I'm good with rooting and installing roms on android devices but I have no clue as to how to fix something like this







.

and I only have 1 rom question: Is the AOKP rom being updated to Milestone 6 or do I have to build the rom off of source and on linux?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

Duskye said:


> Weirdly enough my sister gave me this phone as "holdonphone", if you will, till my Droid 4 comes (Which should be in about 7 days, don't know why she gave me this phone.), but it has some defects, which I have questions for, plus I have questions for the roms for this phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts on the black food is you need a new battery. That one may be swollen due to heat and causes this issue. As for aokp it is not being updated anymore. The project is dead that I know of.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Duskye (Feb 24, 2012)

SlothlyDX said:


> My thoughts on the black food is you need a new battery. That one may be swollen due to heat and causes this issue. As for aokp it is not being updated anymore. The project is dead that I know of.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


You sure about that? Because I was reading the thread and the dev posted in the thread a couple of days ago.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Most of the development on the Droid X has come to a crawl since it is an aged phone. Most of the devs have moved on to newer projects to work on better phones since the DX is likely to not have JB at all and we're lucky to even have ICS in the first place.

I haven't kept track of much of the ICS crowd mainly because there's a few hit and miss issues and I'm not sure when/if they'll be fixed any time soon. CM7 has ran perfectly fine since I installed it, so I have no real need to go to ICS until I finally get a Bionic and stop spending my money on other expensive toys..


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

There are plans to make a few minor changes to cm9 (the same Dev for AOKP) But AOKP is done. He will not be updating to milestone 6. He hasn't pushed an update in 2 months and his github for AOKP hasn't been touched in a month

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BootScoot (Mar 22, 2012)

SlothlyDX said:


> My thoughts on the black food is you need a new battery. That one may be swollen due to heat and causes this issue. As for aokp it is not being updated anymore. The project is dead that I know of.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


+1 on a new battery. I started getting a few spots on my screen. Bought a new battery from Amazon for a couple buck, spots are gone.


----------

